# new hplip will not print double sided

## ese002

I recently upgraded hplip to 3.9.12-r1

At first, I couldn't print at all but re-ran hp-setup and, with the new configuration, I can now print.

What I can't do is print double-sided.  Firefox and OpenOffice no longer show an option for double sided.  I've made sure that my paper source was Letter-autoduplex but it doesn't seem to make any difference.

Any ideas?  My printer in a Photosmart c7280.  It used to print double sided just fine.  Unfortunately, I don't what the old version was, but it was current in October of last year.

----------

## Gankfest

Works with net-print/hplip-3.10.2-r4, but you might need to use your old ppd file for either version.

----------

## ese002

I finally broke down and upgraded hplip to 3.10.5 (It was ~x86 at the time and I prefer to run as close to 100% stable as possible).

Unfortunately, it didn't help.  I even deleted the existing printer definition and rebuilt and nothing changed.  I still do not have the option of printing double sided.  Any other ideas?

----------

## ]grimm[

I had a similar problem with my printer, setting the hpijs use flag and re-emerging hplip fixed the issue for me.

----------

## DaggyStyle

strange, it never prints double side on my printer

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah me too, because on Linux, printing can be a real pain in the ass, at least for now I can print something, so I don't push my luck  :Razz: 

----------

## aCOSwt

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> printing can be a real pain in the ass

 

Even more than just "can be". It is actually indeed as a matter of fact !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I can print double sided on my PhotoSmart 7260.

I run hplip 3.9.12-r1 but with the old hpijs driver (the hpcups having never been able to handle the bi-directional communication with my printer properly because of a sombre upstream bug, upstream does not care about...)

If you are running with hpcups, I suggest you remerge hplip with hpijs. (Of course, you will loose the hptoolbox facilities...   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

(Warning 2 : Unless you run with cups >= 1.4, you will need usblp activated.)

(Warning 3 : If you run kde >= 4.4.4 , you should run cups >= 1.4)

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   printing can be a real pain in the ass 
> 
> Even more than just "can be". It is actually indeed as a matter of fact !  
> 
> I can print double sided on my PhotoSmart 7260.
> ...

 

I've updated cups to 1.4, now I cannot add printers via the web interface.

how can I add them?

----------

## DaggyStyle

I ran hp-setup as root and were able to get it back

----------

## d2_racing

hp drivers are not stable at all...

----------

## username234

 *ese002 wrote:*   

> I recently upgraded hplip to 3.9.12-r1
> 
> At first, I couldn't print at all but re-ran hp-setup and, with the new configuration, I can now print.
> 
> What I can't do is print double-sided.  Firefox and OpenOffice no longer show an option for double sided.  I've made sure that my paper source was Letter-autoduplex but it doesn't seem to make any difference.
> ...

 Make sure the duplexer is marked as installed.  I'm running net-print/hplip-3.9.12-r1 with an officejet j6480 and I've noticed that these drivers like to pretend that the duplexer is not installed.  Though I don't know why that would affect Firefox... (I just checked mine and the option to print two-sided is there).

----------

## ese002

I dropped back to 3.9.12-r1 (stable) and emerged with hpjs

I see no change at all.  HP Device manager shows 

Basic:  Page Orientation= Portrait, Duplex= Two Sided (long Edge)

Installable Options: Duplexer Installed= On

Oddly, but consistently,  "Duplexer Installed" is greyed.

Firefox only offers "one sided"

OpenOffice offers Duplex "Off" and "Ignore"

----------

## aCOSwt

After changing your driver for hplip, did you reinstall your printer via the cups interface ?

----------

## dmpogo

Since guys you are at it - what is the "proper modern" combination of hplip/cups/foomatic (and their options) for HP printers in your opinion ?

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe it's to manage the printer with hplip and double check if cups see it.

----------

## ese002

Reinstalling the printer via hp-setup (It's not obvious to me how to do with just CUPS) changes nothing.

Firefox still only gives me a "one sided" option.

OpenOffice will let me go through the motions if I change the Paper Size from "Letter" to  "Letter Autoduplex".  I can select  Duplex of "Long Edge".   However, when I print, no duplexing occurs and the setting changes back to "Off" for no apparent reason.

----------

## ese002

I have found an application that does print double sided: Acroread.  I don't even have to specify that the duplexer is installed or use "Letter Autoduplex" page size.  Acroread prints by piping to lpr vs whatever Firefox and Open Office do.

----------

## ese002

Ok. Some progress.

I set Duplexer Installed: to "Installed" in CUPS.  I don't know why it didn't follow the driver settings.

Firefox, Thunderbird, and Gnome Document Viewer now print double sided. 

But still no luck with OpenOffice.  Every time I print, it resets the Duplexer option to "off" and prints single sided.  I also noticed that Word formated files always come up as A4, Duplex: Off  even when saved as Letter, Duplex: On.  Odt files retain the appropriate settings until I print.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *ese002 wrote:*   

> Ok. Some progress.
> 
> I set Duplexer Installed: to "Installed" in CUPS.  I don't know why it didn't follow the driver settings.
> 
> Firefox, Thunderbird, and Gnome Document Viewer now print double sided. 
> ...

 

where did you found that feature?

----------

## ese002

Which feature?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *ese002 wrote:*   

> Which feature?

 

setting Duplexer to "Installed" in CUPS

----------

## ese002

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *ese002 wrote:*   Which feature? 
> 
> setting Duplexer to "Installed" in CUPS

 

Start from the CUPS "Manage Printing" web interface.

Printers -> (your printer) -> Set Printer Options

There should be a grouping for "Options Installed" including "Duplexer Installed"

You can also chose "Letter Autoduplex" under "Media Options" but "Duplexer Installed" seems to be the important one.

----------

